# Soil test results / recommended rates.



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Soil test results came back, including recommendations for fertilizer blends.
The local Coop, under protest, quoted exactly as recommended. It is roughly $95/acre. They want to raise the amount of potash, but couldn't explain why. The price would then be roughly 135/acre. Is this justifiable, and why?
They are in the business of selling fertilizer. 
These fields are both going to be alfalfa. The barley field will be first year, the other second year.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

As I look at the analysis, the yield for both crops is 6 tons per acre. That expected yield plus your soil condition is what is driving the coop to offer exactly what is required by the soil analysis. IMHO - to cut the amount is to also cut the expected yield.

Don't know why they are telling you more potash.

I'm no expert - take my comments with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> As I look at the analysis, the yield for both crops is 6 tons per acre. That expected yield plus your soil condition is what is driving the coop to offer exactly what is required by the soil analysis. IMHO - to cut the amount is to also cut the expected yield.
> Don't know why they are telling you more potash.
> I'm no expert - take my comments with a grain of salt.


Just to be clear, I want to apply exactly what is needed, without regard to cost.

What I meant by under protest was that they wanted to quote with more potash. They didn't want to quote it as prescribed by the lab. I had to insist that they quote exactly as prescribed. This resulted in the quote being about $95/acre.

They recommended more potash. The higher potash qoute brought the price to roughly 135/acre. They also recommended not adding the micronutrients that were recommended.

I thought that the reason we did soil tests was to find out exactly what we needed to apply. It seems to me that they want to mix and match for some reason, perhaps profit margin?

They couldn't give me a scientific reason to add more potash.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I would guess that they were trying to sell you something that is a standard mix formula that they do regularly, so that they don't have to think/modify for a single order. Most folks out there prefer to go by a recipe, and not have to modify to fit conditions.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

reede said:


> I would guess that they were trying to sell you something that is a standard mix formula that they do regularly, so that they don't have to think/modify for a single order. Most folks out there prefer to go by a recipe, and not have to modify to fit conditions.


You have a point. For $40/acre, I believe that I will make them think a little. If there is nothing to gain by adding extra potash, I don't think that we will.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

i would suspect the same as Reede....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The good thing about adding extra Potash is that you can "store" it up in the ground for later use....but alfalfa can be very hoggish towards Potash on the first cutting. Many growers are of the school of thought that the largest part of your K should be spread after first cutting is taken and then it will not be mined nearly as fast by the alfalfa.

On a mature stand of alfalfa the roots will also store surplus K and this comes to the aid of the plant during drought times.....haywilson often referred to this as "luxury consumption".

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Given that I have irrigated ground, what would be an appropriate amount over and above recommended? Surely not $40/acre worth?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

On irrigated ground I can see no real advantage for "luxury" additions.....since there would be no concerns for drought. I would add just what I needed.

You might consider 2 applications this year, maybe a third of your annual amount now and after you take your first cutting spread the balance and see if you could get on schedule of spreading K once a year after taking a first cutting. I like that routine here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Is your soil a clay loam, rather than a more sandy soil. If so, I would not hesitate to add additional potash since the ST levels are in the low or near low category. If you want to save $, cut the ammonium sulfate from the recommendation. Alfalfa doesn't need the nitrogen fertilizer and the sulfur level indicated by ST is adequate. Some nitrogen will be provided by the phosphate form used in the blend. Also, your irrigation water very likely contains a bit of sulfur.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

vhaby said:


> Is your soil a clay loam, rather than a more sandy soil. If so, I would not hesitate to add additional potash since the ST levels are in the low or near low category. If you want to save $, cut the ammonium sulfate from the recommendation. Alfalfa doesn't need the nitrogen fertilizer and the sulfur level indicated by ST is adequate. Some nitrogen will be provided by the phosphate form used in the blend. Also, your irrigation water very likely contains a bit of sulfur.


Depending on the field, we have heavy clay or sandy soil. Most of our fields are clay though.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Not knowing anything about your soil or where your number "should" be, I will base my speculation upon my area/soil. Using your P and K numbers and what my "minimum" should be (it's going to take me a bunch of fert to ever reach "minimum). Instead of giving you exact numbers, I will give you the ration of actual fertilizer as a rough point.

On the top field, I would be putting on 1 (of 11-52-0) : 2.31 (of 0-0-60 potash) 1:2.31 would be right on track with "needing more potash" as the quote was 1:1 at 1500 lbs each. I would put 2.31 times as much potash as 11-52-0, so instead of being 1500 lbs each, it would be 1500 lbs 11-52-0 and 3465 lbs of potash.
On the other field, I would be putting on 1: 0.88 and they quoted 1:0.66 or 1350 of 11-52-0 and 900 of 0-0-60. For their 1350 of 11-52-0, I would put on 1188 of potash.

I don't know that all of that potash could be put on here. FYI, my figures are taking into account MY area (for example, my CEC is @ 6-8 whereas your is 22...needless to say, our soils are not the same. Mine is clay.) Also, my figures are based ONLY upon the soil analysis and NOT yield or removal. Here, the UofI says we take off 12# of P and 50# of K per ton of hay...or @1:4 ratio. The fifty/fifty mix recommended/quoted doesn't make sense to me.

Disclaimer, I did not second check my math and was working off the top of my head.


----------

